# Xin review bỉm quần Angel? Dùng cho bé có đảm bảo không?



## Thanh Tâm Nguyễn

E hôm trước cầm thử thấy bỉm này mềm, mỏng dính luôn. Nghĩ  nếu như thấm hút tốt nữa thì mùa hè dùng bỉm này cho con thì hợp. Nhưng bạn bè e chưa thấy ai dùng bỉm Angel này nên muốn tham khảo cm xem chất lượng bỉm thế nào, thấm hút tốt không và vấn đề hăm tã thì thế nào? Xin review bỉm quần Angel từ cm ạ? Dùng cho bé có đảm bảo không chia sẻ giúp e! Cảm ơn cm nhiều.


----------



## lethuy2382

E thấy bỉm thì tốt nhất là mom cứ mua về dùng thử cho con xem con có hợp không   Chưa mua bịch to vội, cứ dùng bịch nhỏ đã. Sau hợp thì mua bịch to. Chứ nhỡ bỉm bé này hợp bé kia không hợp thì sao?


----------



## Linh Trang

Mom ơi! Bỉm Angel này dùng thích lắm ý. 
Tã Bỉm Angel - Mỏng nhẹ như cánh thiên thần!
Bỉm mềm, thoáng khi, thấm hút tốt. Bé nhà e dùng từ sơ sinh đến giờ, không bao giờ bị hăm, hay hằn đỏ luôn. Nói chung là nên dùng.


----------



## Thùy Dương

Nhà e cứ thích bỉm nào thấy ưng ưng là e mua về, nếu thấy con hợp thì cứ để dùng thôi  Mom cẩn thận thiệt đó. Như thế cũng hay.


----------



## Thanh Tâm Nguyễn

Linh Trang nói:


> Mom ơi! Bỉm Angel này dùng thích lắm ý.
> Tã Bỉm Angel - Mỏng nhẹ như cánh thiên thần!
> Bỉm mềm, thoáng khi, thấm hút tốt. Bé nhà e dùng từ sơ sinh đến giờ, không bao giờ bị hăm, hay hằn đỏ luôn. Nói chung là nên dùng.


E thấy bỉm này lạ lạ  Nhưng xem thử thì thấy ưng vì kiểu bỉm cả mặt trong và mặt ngoài đều rất mềm ấy. 
Dù sao mình thấy là như vậy. 
E vẫn muốn tham khảo để biết rõ về thấm hút của bỉm Angel này ra sao. Mom cũng biết bỉm quan trọng nhất là thấm hút như thế nào mà


----------



## phammyla

Thùy Dương nói:


> Nhà e cứ thích bỉm nào thấy ưng ưng là e mua về, nếu thấy con hợp thì cứ để dùng thôi  Mom cẩn thận thiệt đó. Như thế cũng hay.


Vậy là nhà mom đổi bỉm cho con liên tục à?  Hay nhỉ? Nhà e bé dùng bỉm nào hợp là chỉ dùng 1 loại bỉm cho bé thôi. 
Chứ không đổi bỉm cho con thường xuyên, vì nếu như giả sử đổi bỉm khác không hợp thì tội con lắm!


----------



## hoangcf

chưa dùng bỉm này nên không góp ý được cho mom. bé nhà em mua 1 loại thấy con ok sau cứ thể dùng


----------



## Thu Loan Nguyen

Dịch dã nhà e còn phải tích trữ bỉm đây! Nhà e dùng bỉm Angel này thích cũng không có ý định đổi. Nên cứ mua sẵn mấy bịch 1 lần, đỡ phải đi mua liên tục. Vì dù sao giờ bé vẫn đang còn dùng bỉm hàng ngày.
Mà mom định dùng bỉm Angel như mua đúng của Fairy World nhập khẩu và phân phối nhé! Vì giờ có bỉm mẫu mã gần giống rồi đó. Dùng sợ không đảm bảo chất lượng đâu.


----------



## Thanh Tâm Nguyễn

Thu Loan Nguyen nói:


> Dịch dã nhà e còn phải tích trữ bỉm đây! Nhà e dùng bỉm Angel này thích cũng không có ý định đổi. Nên cứ mua sẵn mấy bịch 1 lần, đỡ phải đi mua liên tục. Vì dù sao giờ bé vẫn đang còn dùng bỉm hàng ngày.
> Mà mom định dùng bỉm Angel như mua đúng của Fairy World nhập khẩu và phân phối nhé! Vì giờ có bỉm mẫu mã gần giống rồi đó. Dùng sợ không đảm bảo chất lượng đâu.
> 
> View attachment 9356​


Thấy mom mua mấy bịch như thế này dùng cho bé thì em yên tâm rồi  Không biết họ có bịch nhỏ không nhỉ? Để e mua bịch nhỏ về dùng thử trước. 
Họ thì chắc e cũng mua sẵn như mom, đỡ phải mua nhiều lần.


----------



## Thu Loan Nguyen

Thanh Tâm Nguyễn nói:


> Thấy mom mua mấy bịch như thế này dùng cho bé thì em yên tâm rồi  Không biết họ có bịch nhỏ không nhỉ? Để e mua bịch nhỏ về dùng thử trước.
> Họ thì chắc e cũng mua sẵn như mom, đỡ phải mua nhiều lần.


Có bịch bé nhé! Cứ mua bịch bé về mà dùng thử cho con. Bỉm Angel này thích một cái nữa là mỗi bỉm sẽ là 1 gói riêng, mình dùng xong cuộn gọn vào rồi vứt đi sạch sẽ lắm!
Mom đọc thông tin ở đây Đăng nhập Facebook nếu có mua bỉm của Angel thì cũng yên tâm nhé!


----------

